# Auto-Trail Damp readings. Locker Doors.



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi All,

I've just had a Habitation Service done on my 2010 Auto-Trail and there are damp readings inside the two garage doors and a side locker door. 

The readings are between 18% and 50% and was tested by a NCC Approved workshop.

There is no obvious signs of water ingress, but the door rubbers fitted around the garage doors have some moisture showing at the bottom edge.

The dealer has quoted around £200 to "re seal" the doors but I cannot see how water is getting into the door cavity. 

I am looking at sorting this out myself. Has anyone had experience of this problem? Would appreciate any advice please.

Regards,
Al.
sennen523.


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

get it done again

even a wet day (humidity) can have an effect on the readings.

could just be condensation.

You could cover the seals in talc powder and then wash the van and see where it gets in (IF it gets in).


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Let the dealer do it, then if you find rotted wood during next year's hab check he will be in the hot seat for fixing it.

Dave


----------



## Ainsel (Apr 5, 2008)

Hello 
I had a 2010 Savannah and luckily spotted it,Autotrail had no hesitation (Colin Teacher) sorted out new floors and said it was a problem they were having.We had work done by an 'approved workman'.
You may be lucky and Aldo get this cone under warranty or because it was a problem with that year of van....good luck, Ian.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I had high damp readings around the garage door on my Cherokee and the dealer was at first mystified about how the damp was penetrating. After some investigation they discovered that the side wall of the van was bowing out in the vicinity of the garage door allowing water to penetrate around the frame. The extent of the bowing was significant and easily seen when a straight rule was put down the side of the van. It was a problem that Autotrail had already identified and they supplied new internal structural supports and frames as well as a new garage door - all under warranty. I have no idea if this is a Cherokee only issue or a wider Frontier one.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Please, no damp meter holes, couldn't stand another 13 page thread 8O 

tony


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

*Damp Readings*

Hi Al.
Isn't your problem under your water ingress / body warranty ? My 2011 Apache has had 2 new rear locker doors replaced and I have just had a habitation check done and they have found damp in the rear locker door again and they have said that the replacement is covered under the warranty.
Worth a try to see if you are covered.

Nidge


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi All,

Thanks for all your replies.

nidge, unfortunately, my van has not got the 10 year body integrity warranty. Auto-Trail started this around 2011.
Have sent you a PM. Thanks.

Al.


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

sennen523 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for all your replies.
> 
> ...


Have sent you a PM

Nidge


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi All,

Has anyone had any experience of water ingress into side locker doors of Auto-Trails.

I'm trying to pin point how water gets into the door cavity. 

Thanks for previous advice from members.

Al.
sennen523.


----------



## Lizziec (Apr 30, 2006)

*AUTOTRAIL DAMP PROBLEMS*

OUR VAN IS DAMP AND IS ONLY TWO YEARS OLD, IT IS ABSOLUTELY DISGUSTING - THE QUALITY OF THE RECENT AUTOTRAILS LEAVES A LOT TO BE DESIRED - OURS IS BEING DONE UNDER WARRANTY BUT PITY ANYONE WHO HAS NO WARRANTY LEFT. YOU DON'T EXPECT YOUR CAR TO GET DAMP INSIDE SO WHY SHOULD YOUR MOTORHOME WHICH POSSIBLY COST TWICE AS MUCH MONEY.
OUR VAN HAS BEEN BACK ABOUT 10 OR 11 TIMES FOR WARRANTY WORK, MOST OF IT JUST BASICALLY SHODDY WORKMANSHIP.

PEOPLE ARE BEING TAKEN FOR A RIDE WHEN THEY WANT TO CHANGE THE VAN THROUGH NO FAULT OF THEIR OWN - THE MONEY LOST IS DIABOLICAL - IT WOULD NOT BE ACCEPTABLE IN ANY OTHER WALK OF LIFE OTHER THAN THE MOTOR INDUSTRY!!!

AUTO TRAILERS OUGHT TO GANG TOGETHER - WE EVEN HAVE TO FOOT THE BILL FOR ALL THE DIESEL WHENEVER WE TAKE IT IN FOR WARRANTY WORK AND I THINK THAT IS TAKING THE PROVERBIAL 
P---.


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi Lizziec,

Totally agree with you, the industry needs to get it's house in order. As you say, you wouldn't tolerate it with a new car.

The most frustrating part is taking the van back to the dealers at high cost in diesel and your time, and then the people working on your van don't seem to be properly trained and experienced.


If my van was still under warranty with damp problems, I would definitely take the van to the Auto-Trail service department. I wouldn't trust my dealer to do this, but that's only my opinion.

Hope you get things sorted ok.

Al.
sennen523.


----------



## Lizziec (Apr 30, 2006)

*DAMP AUTOTRAIL*

Hi Sennen523

Have been told by Autotrail customer service that our dealers are good at fixing damp problems, so going to trust them to do it, however, the van has already had its marching orders and we are changing it for an older model so hope all goes well with that otherwise I will probably have to find a strong branch and a short piece of rope!!


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi All,

I've been trying to pinpoint how water can get into my garage door cavities.

The pop rivets that hold the securing strips that hold the internal wood trim, definitely let water in. These are all around the door edges.

I tested this by pouring water onto the top edge, then water pours out of the bottom edge. 

Maybe the rivets should be sealed? I will seal, hopefully solving the ingress problem.

Al.


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

sennen523 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've been trying to pinpoint how water can get into my garage door cavities.
> 
> ...


We had water coming in through the rear locker doors and the rivets were identified by the dealer as a cause, although my own investigations also found that the rubber frame seal should also be siliconed onto the frame as water was seeping in under the seal along the bottom edge where water was pooling.

Dave


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi Charisma,

Dave, thanks for that. I'm positive this is happening on my doors. I have looked at the doors on new Auto-Trails and the rivets have a washer behind the rivet head.

My dealer, who supplied the van, have quoted me £200+ to "seal" the doors !! The mind boggles.


I'll do the job my self and also seal the rubber surround, as you suggested.

Thanks again.

Al.

sennen523.


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

I have owned two Chieftains in the past and have had to seal the garage doors on both of them. It's not difficult to do and you'll need two sash cramps and a good sealer. 

1/ Take the garage door off. 
2/ If you look at the door frame it comes in two pieces.
3/ Remove the rivets holding one half of the frame, then slide it off the door. 
4/ Apply sealer where the door would sit in the frame, and slide the frame back onto the door. Then use the sash cramps and tighten until the edge of the frame meets the other.
I used self tapping screws to secure. Don't worry about the excess sealer you can clean it of afterwards. 

One thing to watch out for when you remove the frame from the bottom part of the door. It's probably still wet and might have swelled. Don't put it back together until it's dried out. 

On one of my doors they hadn't put any sealer in at all, it was doomed from the day it left the factory. I swore I'd never get another Autotrail, I found I was always having to repair one thing or another. 

I'm sure you'll do the job without any problems. If you need to talk PM me and I will give you my number.

Best Regards

Dill


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi Dill,

Thanks for your help, much appreciated.

Al.


----------



## Hatikvah (Nov 22, 2007)

We have an Autotrail Cherokee 2011, damp was found at the locker under the bed on 2nd hab check, caught in time and dealt with, however this information is appreciated because my husband will now check the rivets etc, as all the dealer did was dry out and reseal and put back, what about the other lockers , where the outside shower is etc, is it wise to check all. Ours is out of warranty. i have thought about e-mailing Anne Robinson as I feel the industry needs a big shake up, we have to put up with all sorts of excuses when something goes wrong, even in the warranty they do not want to sort out properly. As is previously said, you would not put up with it if it was a new car or any other product for that matter. I have been waiting 3 and a half years to get the fridge freezer in correct working order, have not been able to use the freezer part. Only when I threatened to take them to the small claims court did they decide to co- operate. I think someone like Anne would demand to know why these things happen, and she would demand an answer, we are all too forgiving, myself included, but why should they be a special case the vehicles cost plenty, apart from minor issues whic h should be resolved without question, they should be in perfect working order. And before anyone says take back to the dealer, all they say is we cant find anything wrong as in our case the feezer door froze up after 3 days , but they only would test for a day, so all ok, but not.


----------

